
When Expertise Trumps Execution - KiraBK
http://www.reactful.com/blog/when-expertise-trump-execution-for-strategy-optimization
======
KiraBK
Do you really need an expert to help make decisions for you? When do expertise
trump execution, and choosing the right strategy for your business

